# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pebblecrete

## Mike Harris

Hi all, 
My 1st time , i'm hoping someone can help ? my wife has had 2 pot plants on our front Pebblecrete porch for a number of years, now that they are no longer required on porch , i find i have 2 large areas where the chemicals etc in potting mixes and furtilizers have bleach these areas, i've tried scubbing and useing the Kartcher to no effect, what i'm wondering is , is there something i can paint over the top of the pebblecrete to restore it to the original colour or maybe some other product i can paint over the top that would look exceptable. 
Thanks for any help,
    Mike

----------


## m6sports

what about bleaching or acid washing the whole area.

----------


## Mike Harris

Thanks for the ideas, i guess if i bleached it all over,maybe it would then look the same all over , i could then reseal it and it would all be the same colour  ?

----------

